# return of Lowriding in Scale Magazine 2011



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

i have been gettin' a lot of request to bring this magazine back and seeing how everyone is separating by starting different websites, i thought this may bring everyone back together just for the love of building. i believe i have found a way to bring it back but i need to know who would buy it and how many of you would summit quality projects to it. the magazine would return as 24 to 28 pages of at least 85% content ( i hate magazines full of ads) price would be around $6.99 plus shipping and i would like to do 6 issues a year. if enough people are interested i will put it out again starting with a JAN/FEB issue in 2011. anyone who has done any publishing knows it takes a lot to do a magazine and its not a easiest way to make a buck, but i will do it if it keeps the hobby going

all comments and suggestions welcome


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

im down bro :cheesy:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hell yea im down with that to homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

you know me, ill grace the pages with some montes lol


and ide buy the shit outa that mag. hands down!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

That's bad bro can wait u know what u should do to offer digital copies saves u money and u can do everything with pc but that's just me.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I ALWAYS SUPPORT THE HOBBY...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'LL SCOOP SOME UP TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

X10000000000! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

hell yeah im in fur sure!! can i get back issues some how?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Sign me up! And I can contribute photography for the first couple issues.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would love an all LOWRIDER SCALE magazine ! Plus it would be kick ass to have 1 of me HOW-TO"S to be publish along with my own builds and it would be cool to others that also build be sent world wide on the pages !

Shit I'm ready LETS DO THIS !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

id gladly pick up a few issues and would gt my builds up so they could grace the pages.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 can i get a subscription :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THAT WOULD INSPIRE A LOT MORE PEOPLE TO GET SHIT DONE TOO, PLUS IT WOULD BRING PEOPLE OUTTA THEYRE HOLE AND START BUILDIN AGAIN, LIKE MY BRO, HE BUILDS SOME BADD LOW LOWS


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

sounds good to me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I want a job as a writer! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 30 2010, 05:07 AM~18183396
> *I want a job as a writer! :0
> *


 :rofl: if you were a writer for the mag bro, it would be 200 pages long  homie said hes only looking to put out 20 some pages lol, so that rules you out as writer hydro............................. sorry bro!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 29 2010, 08:22 PM~18180314
> *I'LL SCOOP SOME UP TOO!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

$6,95 without too many ads...I doubt if that's possible for the long run. Remember the first couple of mags is real fun after that the fun wears of and than what remains is a LOT of work. 
If the ads are cool I don't mind em at all you need to earn a buck bro that's what keeps you going and everyone will be pleased. It's like plants they need water to grow.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

I appreciate all the feedback so far I am waiting on a few samples from different printing companies. Due to the fact that i have my own body shop(dyzcustoms.com to see some of the work) I am not in this for the money, owning over 700 kits, paint, flocking, rims, etc. (I know I am not the only one lol), I just want to enhance the hobby and give builders an outlet other than just forums. I believe there are a lot of closet builders who can bring new ideas and creativity to the game. this will be one of a few magazines where the reader (not money) will help keep it alive. each issue will have a limited run and will not be reprinted making these collectables for the true lowrider/custom builder. I will be posting an email for submissions a little later with what i will be looking for and feel free to let me know what it is that you would like to see in the magazine


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2010, 05:56 AM~18183787
> *:rofl:  if you were a writer for the mag bro, it would be 200 pages long    homie said hes only looking to put out 20 some pages lol, so that rules you out as writer hydro............................. sorry bro!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This from one of my loyal readers  If i could see the look on your face when you saw my post?  lol ( Hydro ? writer? oh hell no, lord save us! lmao
your a cold dude dropped! How about i Promise to keep all article's under 3 page's
long?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 30 2010, 01:12 PM~18185228
> *This from one of my loyal readers   If i could see the look on your face when you saw my post?   lol ( Hydro ? writer? oh hell no, lord save us! lmao
> your a cold dude dropped!  How about i Promise to keep all article's under 3 page's
> long?
> *






lol i was just bustin your balls ( no ****) lol

i think with you being a writer, that shit would be inforative and comical in the same sence lol


ide read it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 08:51 AM~18184616
> *I appreciate all the feedback so far I am waiting on a few samples from different printing companies. Due to the fact that i have my own body shop(dyzcustoms.com to see some of the work) I am not in this for the money, owning over 700 kits, paint, flocking, rims, etc. (I know I am not the only one lol), I just want to enhance the hobby and give builders an outlet other than just forums. I believe there are a lot of closet builders who can bring new ideas and creativity to the game. this will be one of a few magazines where the reader (not money) will help keep it alive. each issue will have a limited run and will not be reprinted making these collectables for the true lowrider/custom builder. I will be posting an email for submissions a little later with what i will be looking for and feel free to let me know what it is that you would like to see in the magazine
> *



When it comes down to initiatives like these I'm a realist. I totaly believe you when your saying your not in it for the money but believe it or not in the end that's what it takes to keep things alive.
I've seen too many similar idealistic initiatives go down the drain because they all made the same mistake thinking they can survive on pure enthausiasm alone. 
I still like the idea of a printed mag it ads a lot more value than a website and I wish you all the best homie!


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

MAN!!!!! i'm in on that, that's really all we need a magazine just for the true modelers, i've been waiting for this for a long time!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

You can count me in. If you need show reviews in Texas, New Mexico and Phoenix ( Maybe Marinate can do that). lol I'm pretty sure Gil , Oscar and me can submit feed back on these shows. I have a few tech helps also. LMK


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

DO IT BRO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:wow: :biggrin: hell yah!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 30 2010, 01:16 PM~18187158
> *You can count me in. If you need show reviews in Texas, New Mexico and Phoenix ( Maybe Marinate can do that). lol  I'm pretty sure Gil , Oscar and me can submit feed back on these shows. I have a few tech helps also. LMK
> *


X2 igo to most of the shows in nor. Cal find somebody in so. Cal and ur set for show coverage . Hell I just sit and wait for 5-6 hours at the shows anyways :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

ok here's the deal....I am looking for finish projects, projects under construction that you will actually finish within a reasonable amout of time, the projects can be low riders, lowrod and pretty much any thing custom, or stock( keep in mind that i will only do one stock car an issue in a section call "in the begining", how to's from simple items (because some people who buy this magazine will be new to modeling), to complicated item like jevries hydraulics (when you ready to sell the secrets i would love to have an ad for that in LISM) if you have a model stuff for sale like ls clips, hard to find resin kits, custom made parts for sale, how to dvds or items that are hard to find, there will be a classifield section, if you own a business and want to place an ad let me know. if you are building something and make a mistake, i would love to have the pics of before and after and how you fixed it (new comers need this info to keep from being discouraged about building and to know that even the best builders make mistakes) . pictures must be CLEAR there will be a section call "whats in your shop" where i would like to get photos of stuff your working on, on the bench with your shop in the background. another section will be "on the shelf" this will be for cars that are not show worthy but very nice builds. i know alot of models are whored around the internet but if your working on somethin that you want to be seen first in LISM send progress pics , tell me what you've done and send finish pics. also looking for shop pics and setups and pics of your stash. if you attend a car show send pics, let me where it was and about how many models showed up,etc. you will get credit for the photos you send but you have to let me know if you want to credited by your screen name here or your real name. submissions can be sent to [email protected] I am already working on a layout and structure because i will basically be making 2 issue at a time. if there is something you want to see in LISM let me know i am open to all suggestions, advice, and comments *so let the games begin  *


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Just for the record, this magazine is still coming out early 2011. Ive been working on it almost every day. always looking for ideas, projects, show coverage, etc. I promised you all a magazine and I plan on delivering!  Thanks for the support!


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

I WANT IN ON THIS


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Nov 27 2010, 07:46 PM~19177426
> *Just for the record, this magazine is still coming out early 2011. Ive been working on it almost every day. always looking for ideas, projects, show coverage, etc. I promised you all a magazine and I plan on delivering!  Thanks for the support!
> *


IF YOU NEED PICX OF BUILDS I CAN HELP ALIL WITH THAT I HAVE A FEW NICE ONES FOR THE MAG LET ME KNOW..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Nov 27 2010, 05:46 PM~19177426
> *Just for the record, this magazine is still coming out early 2011. Ive been working on it almost every day. always looking for ideas, projects, show coverage, etc. I promised you all a magazine and I plan on delivering!  Thanks for the support!
> *


i hope it works out for you/us dyz!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

im in


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

Id surely contribute to this mag with various projects of mine and possible simple how toos.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup: i'm down to pay for the subscription!

hydro would be a great dude to drop a lil viewpoint. just a page tho!

There's plenty of material that could be covered & I'm sure you could get some good ads to help w/ the cost.

hit me up if you need any help business-wise.


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

im game!! always wished there were more model mags. are you offering subscriptions or just have to buy each issue?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'M IN!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Sound really great , i whant 2 Issues of every Mag ! 
And i send you some Pics from my Rides ...

How must i Pay the Magazines ????


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

If I so much as burp on a page of this magazine? and get to see Hydro's name in 
print? Im buying every copie I can find. so my mom could send them to our family!
:uh: :uh:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

im down as well..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

id buy a subscrition!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll get a subscription, just let us know how to pay for it..


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

ill get a subscription for sure.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 28 2010, 07:21 PM~19184205
> *ill get a subscription for sure.
> *


hell yeah ill have to get 2 of each when they come out one to look at an show my fam.... an freinds an one to put away!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Whats up with the Magazine , is a issue Done ??? I want one , no two !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm down to support this in anyway!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

The magazine is definitely coming!!! been busy moving into a new house and waiting on some copywright, trademark paper work to finalize  for those who have submitted pics and bios...thank you. some of you that i am working with in pms...thank you for the support and submissions. first issue will be in spring even if i have to change the name of it to move it along. theres some legal issue with "lowriding in scale" basically "scale lowrider" in reverse. so i will have to see how that pans out. if it doesnt the name will change but content will still be lowriders and customs :biggrin: 

anyone who still wants to submit pics and bios send them to [email protected]


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

i'm in


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jan 12 2011, 06:46 PM~19578269
> *The magazine is definitely coming!!! been busy moving into a new house and waiting on some copywright, trademark paper work to finalize   for those who have submitted pics and bios...thank you. some  of you that i am working with in pms...thank you for the support and submissions. first issue will be in spring even if i have to change the name of it to move it along. theres some legal issue with "lowriding in scale" basically "scale lowrider" in reverse. so i will have to see how that pans out. if it doesnt the name will change but content will still be lowriders and customs :biggrin:
> 
> anyone who still wants to submit pics and bios send them to [email protected]
> *



I'm down wit it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jan 12 2011, 05:46 PM~19578269
> *The magazine is definitely coming!!! been busy moving into a new house and waiting on some copywright, trademark paper work to finalize   for those who have submitted pics and bios...thank you. some  of you that i am working with in pms...thank you for the support and submissions. first issue will be in spring even if i have to change the name of it to move it along. theres some legal issue with "lowriding in scale" basically "scale lowrider" in reverse. so i will have to see how that pans out. if it doesnt the name will change but content will still be lowriders and customs :biggrin:
> 
> anyone who still wants to submit pics and bios send them to [email protected]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like this. im in


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

you know im in ...........


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

sent it out for proofing, Having a few formating issues that we are working out but its comin! heres a teaser


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@May 29 2011, 04:42 PM~20652218
> *sent it out for proofing, Having a few formating issues that  we are working out but its comin! heres a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL YEAH! I NEED 3 ISSUES! :cheesy: KEEP US UPDATED FOR SURE!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@May 29 2011, 04:42 PM~20652218
> *sent it out for proofing, Having a few formating issues that  we are working out but its comin! heres a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@May 29 2011, 05:42 PM~20652218
> *sent it out for proofing, Having a few formating issues that  we are working out but its comin! heres a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! I really don't know what to say!! :wow: I have my subscription money READY!!!


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

as long as there is international shipping i'm down


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 29 2011, 03:50 PM~20652483
> *Dayum! I really don't know what to say!!  :wow: I have my subscription money READY!!!
> *


CONGRATULATIONS!!! TONIO :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang, that ruck looks like a 1:1 !!!!!!!!! Congrats bro !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@May 29 2011, 04:42 PM~20652218
> *sent it out for proofing, Having a few formating issues that  we are working out but its comin! heres a teaser
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :boink: :h5:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thats wusup i learned alot from that mag ,sighn me up who do i give my info to


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dyz.......... hit me up when you get a chance, i still need to rap to you about what we talked about! shits been real busy around these parts!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

congratz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

still need to get with you mr seeds got somethin bigger in mind than what we originally discussed


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

right on looks good :thumbsup:

i was wondering if you need any graphic design work done :dunno:check out my thread in the art and music section - or the link in my sig

i aint tryying to make $ but maybe a subscription and my name listed in the art&design credits :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> still need to get with you mr seeds got somethin bigger in mind than what we originally discussed


PM me when ready !!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Dayum! I really don't know what to say!! :wow: I have my subscription money READY!!!


Congrats Tonio!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry about the delay but i got robbed earlier this spring. for those that resummited pics and info for the mag i thank you very much. This will be available for order january 9th, 2012. price will be $7.99 shipped, magazines will be drop shipped so allow one to two weeks for delivery.


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

cant wait need new stuf to read


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kool, can't wait !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

dyzcustoms said:


> Sorry about the delay but i got robbed earlier this spring. for those that resummited pics and info for the mag i thank you very much. This will be available for order january 9th, 2012. price will be $7.99 shipped, magazines will be drop shipped so allow one to two weeks for delivery.


Where/Who do we paypal???


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

how can we pay


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

when can we make payments ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job bro!! There's a lot of effort going on there!!



dyzcustoms said:


> Sorry about the delay but i got robbed earlier this spring. for those that resummited pics and info for the mag i thank you very much. This will be available for order january 9th, 2012. price will be $7.99 shipped, magazines will be drop shipped so allow one to two weeks for delivery.


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

hey bro how can i order some magazines ? Please let me know the info thanxs.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

JJs Touch said:


> hey bro how can i order some magazines ? Please let me know the info thanxs.


X2, got money in hand whenever they hit the presses


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

dyzcustoms said:


> Sorry about the delay but i got robbed earlier this spring. for those that resummited pics and info for the mag i thank you very much. This will be available for order january 9th, 2012. price will be $7.99 shipped, magazines will be drop shipped so allow one to two weeks for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

dyzcustoms said:


> Sorry about the delay but i got robbed earlier this spring. for those that resummited pics and info for the mag i thank you very much. This will be available for order january 9th, 2012. price will be $7.99 shipped, magazines will be drop shipped so allow one to two weeks for delivery.


i need 2
where do i order


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Is mine on the way.....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm ready to buy a copy.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Same here cant wait to get me a copy


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Put me down for a one,subscripion if possible.


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll take a copy


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

where can I get 1.... who do I pay???


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

let me know when!!!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/324353 here is the link! thank you again and please submit more product and bios as they are always needed


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

sweet!!! just orderd 2!:biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Looks great!! You pulled it of! Thanks for the ad! I will feature the mag on my blog and website soon.*


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ordered mine jus now thanks man


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Just ordered mine!! :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ordering mines this weekend!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Orderd mine looks like its gonna be a great mag :thumbsup:. Do you plan on having any model show coverage?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thats sik dayz!!!! im ordering mine today!!!!!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody, I appreciate the support, let's keep lowrider models alive!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie :wow: WOW , thats too sick ! Ordering 2 this Friday !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

just ordered mine! thanks DYZ!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just ordered mine


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

just ordered mine


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just ordered mine.......


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just ordered mine!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Just ordered one. KOOL


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just got an email saying has been printed and mailing today, can't wait, feel like a kid counting the days till Christmas


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks again! and we are on facebook now! 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lowriding-....164?ref=tn_tnmn

please like us so we can get our own url lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hey dayz i got my mags today and all i can say is..............SIKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!! well done brother and cant wait for more issues!!!!!!:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Woke up today to find mine in the mailbox, just rwad it cover to cover, awesome job


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Got mine too :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I didn't get mine yet.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

I just got mine today and I found some typo's, for those that have all ready ordered consider those RARE because the typos have been corrected as of a few minutes ago so no more will be sold like the first batch. all the rest will look the same but will not have the typo's.

Thanks for the compliments and I will keep the issues comin!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

IS THERE A WAY TO GET BACK ISSUES?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)




----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Where can I send a check to and how much? Gotta get one myself!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/324353



Lil Brandon said:


> Where can I send a check to and how much? Gotta get one myself!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I just bought one to support the cause.

This digital print shop is a great way to produce books and magazines that ordinarily would never be financially possible. Kudos.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

got both mine in today ..congrats to everyone in there! great job dz... if ya ever need more picks of my builds...just lmk. thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got mine today!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

how did you get um?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Still amazing how much better a magazine works compared to the online viewing experience. With printed media it seems like everything goes so much slower, taking the time to carefully check out the photos and read the stories.
Maybe it's because I'm from the old school but there's simply no way a digital PDF file compares to a printed mag.*



sandcast said:


> I just bought one to support the cause.
> 
> This digital print shop is a great way to produce books and magazines that ordinarily would never be financially possible. Kudos.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Ordered mine just now............. And where and how do we submit for the mag?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I ordered mine late last night ! Cant wait to get ! If D has a spot open for a HOW-TO in this next issiue What would you guys want to see !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

How to get more time at the bench! :rofl:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> I ordered mine late last night ! Cant wait to get ! If D has a spot open for a HOW-TO in this next issiue What would you guys want to see !


something other than opening doors or making hinges im sure were all past that, i wanna see a how to on lifting models with servos


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

*"Still amazing how much better a magazine works compared to the online viewing experience. With printed media it seems like everything goes so much slower, taking the time to carefully check out the photos and read the stories.
Maybe it's because I'm from the old school but there's simply no way a digital PDF file compares to a printed mag."

True, I always like to review technical documents printed on paper as it's easier on the eyes. Pdfs are hard to analyze.

In any case, these low volume digital magazine printings are only possible because the quality of computer printers are good today. I used to think the old HP printers were great back in the 90s and now I realize that they really sucked.
*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Mine still hasn't arrived yet.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just ordered mine .......... Cant wait ! One for framing and hanging on the model rooms wall here at *The Aztec House of Paints* and one for vewing ! 

Congrats to all of the homies and the possibility for this mag to come out ! can't wait to see the next issues !!!!!!


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Just ordered mine.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just finished reading mine!!!! Great work


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> *Mine still hasn't arrived yet.*


:squint:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Ordered mine just now............. And where and how do we submit for the mag?


you beat to the punch, I was wondering the same thing


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just got mine in the mail today thanks


----------



## rollinbajito (Jun 5, 2006)

where can i get a magazine at would be interested in getting one:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Just ordered mine. :biggrin: Cant wait for it to get here...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Just got my 2 issues ! Thanx bro for makin' this happen for the lowridin' community !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

Congrats to all of the homies in the mag and those that will be in ! :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Just got my 2 issues ! Thanx bro for makin' this happen for the lowridin' community !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Congrats to all of the homies in the mag and those that will be in ! :thumbsup:


 _*Thank you sir! and thanks to all of you*_ we are introducing lowrider modeling to people who have never built one kit or even knew that the type of work we do was even possible, and to adults who thought modeling was just for kids. lowrider and custom model cars will be the "Box Stock Killers"...no offense


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Got my copy yesturday of LISM and what a great magazine. Perfect . Nice high lights covering some great builders. Proud to be apart of it with you other builders with in it. Cant wait to get my own cover shoot and 2 page speard like I seen in this great issue.​


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Got my copy yesturday of LISM and what a great magazine. Perfect . Nice high lights covering some great builders. Proud to be apart of it with you other builders with in it. Cant wait to get my own cover shoot and 2 page speard like I seen in this great issue.​


check ya pm!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my mag today. Great cover shot Trend. That is one bad ass Caddy. I think I love the "Hydro" intro the best. Seeing the long winded opener of Markie De was GREAT! Roll CALL Hydro! Dyz, great mag boss. Cant wait for next issue! Is there any idea of "subscritions"?? Maybe payin a yearly fee?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

got mine already nice to see this mag. out long over due!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanx homie.......yeah I enjoyed Hydro's intro. All of the homies was kool to check out!



Scur-rape-init said:


> Got my mag today. Great cover shot Trend. That is one bad ass Caddy. I think I love the "Hydro" intro the best. Seeing the long winded opener of Markie De was GREAT! Roll CALL Hydro! Dyz, great mag boss. Cant wait for next issue! Is there any idea of "subscritions"?? Maybe payin a yearly fee?


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

D, just got my copy today in the mail, WOW !! im impressed ! very nice, mag is loaded with nothing but the best ! congraz to all the guys that made the 1st issue and a big congraz to our own trendsetta68 for grabing the cover,very nice brother ! D if this is only your premiere issue and it looks this good, i cant wait to see what you have instore for the furture ! great job, keep em coming and let me know when your taking subs !


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

I can hardly wait till your on the cover Gary :drama:and if they show half your cars it will be as thick as a phone book :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

Im glad everyone is enjoying the mag and there is much more to come and those who want to have some of their work in the magazine, pm me here or on facebook @ [email protected] as far as subscriptions we are not big enough to do subscriptions just yet(hopefully 2013) but we are growing at a rapid pace, for example as of April 2012 LISM is going to be a_ *MONTHLY MAGAZINE *so if you build...submit...and you could see yourself in LISM and if you hit a model car show and take pics let us know, you will get full credit for your photography work. and we are not just looking for lowriders, we are always on the lookout for good quality custom builds and even high quality factory stock. show us what you got! Thanks_


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Monthly.. Hell yeah!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*That means ALL of you Fools need to shut the fuck up and BUILD!!* :thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

X2 tonio I was hoping it would be a monthly magazine


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

so where do WE post pics for consideration for the mag bro? the monthly mag would be cool as hell! it's cool to see this rolling like it is with everyone "gone" from LIL! effin ninja's....LOL!!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

hocknberry said:


> so where do WE post pics for consideration for the mag bro? the monthly mag would be cool as hell! it's cool to see this rolling like it is with everyone "gone" from LIL! effin ninja's....LOL!!


you can submit pics and bios to [email protected] and for the record i wish layitlow could go back to the way it was in here


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

When will the next mag be out?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

no later that tuesday night, just do some proof reading and nick nacks


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


dyzcustoms said:


> no later that tuesday night, just do some proof reading and nick nacks


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

HELL YAH!! can you drop the link when its ready to go?! i'll save it in my comp. this time!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/369961/


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just ordered the next issue!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I just ordered the issue too:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X-3!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/369961/


thank you sir...saved and ordered!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Got mines today....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Got mine yesterday and read it twice already. GREAT stuff!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn! Thanks for puttin my build in there.... I'll have to hit u up for a copy in the next week or so...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Damn! Thanks for puttin my build in there.... I'll have to hit u up for a copy in the next week or so...


Congrats dude! Which one was it?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

It was my Plymouth Fury...thanks bro...


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Damn! Thanks for puttin my build in there.... I'll have to hit u up for a copy in the next week or so...


no problem


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

In the pocket...


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ordered mine


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Ready for Mine:run::drama:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ordered!


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Recieved mine 2 days ago and would also like to thank Dyz for considering my builds worthy of going in the mag.
Look foward to all the future issue's.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Damaged said:


> Recieved mine 2 days ago and would also like to thank Dyz for considering my builds worthy of going in the mag.
> Look foward to all the future issue's.


congrats damaged...and all who got in the new mag!! i keep flippin through both i have on the regular!!


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/369961/


Hi I am interested in your new magazines let me know the cost for both mags if you have any left and methods of payment can send address so I can send it thanks


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

i got mine couple days ago great mag looking forward to next issue :thumbsup:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I got my 2 Mags today , thanks man . :yes:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Got mine too, Lookin good! Some inspirational stuff in here!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

when when!!!!????


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

bout a week or less just doing some proofing


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Kool kool..... I'll be waitin


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> View attachment 474981


 i knew DLO would make cover with the unofficial build of the year!!! early congrats D!! cant wait til it drops!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

HELL YEAH!! I cant wait! I'm getting a few copies. Thanks hock, and I cant begin to express my thanks just to be in the mag much less the cover! I love it!!:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

VERY well-deserved!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> VERY well-deserved!! :thumbsup:


Troof!  Congrats D!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

D.L.O.Styles said:


> HELL YEAH!! I cant wait! I'm getting a few copies. Thanks hock, and I cant begin to express my thanks just to be in the mag much less the cover! I love it!!:biggrin:


Thats Nice....Congratulations!!! :h5:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

some of you knew my wife had surgury about 6 weeks ago so i had to take a break and take care of the fam but shes well now and im back at it.
Coming Sept 15th


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dyzcustoms said:


> some of you knew my wife had surgury about 6 weeks ago so i had to take a break and take care of the fam but shes well now and im back at it.
> Coming Sept 15th
> View attachment 535323


good to hear DYZ! welcome back!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you sir time to get back to the bench too


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dose that issue have the build off in it or will it be the next one.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thought and prayers buddy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good to hear things are looking up.Ill have to order that issue .Keep doing what you're doing,some great work


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.magcloud.com/browse/issue/439970


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice mag homie.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Ordered.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Ordered.


:werd:


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

ttt for king swish


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

PHXKSTM said:


> ttt for king swish


Thanks, bro.


----------

